# Ideal container for a tupperdor



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm closing in on the top of my "150" count display humi, and I've got a 50 ct ready to go as a back up, but it's only a matter of time before I need a much bigger storage solution.

I'd been searching for a nice humi to use, or even a second Display humi, but I've been feeling particularly frugal lately (with humidor shopping, anyway), and a tupperdor seems like the way to go. I can use it mostly for overflow and keep a nice rotation in the Display.

That said, what have you found to be the best Tupperdor containers? I was at Target yesterday and saw some Rubbermaid containers that looked like they'd be able to hold 500+ cigars easily for only $5-$10. Is there something nicer/sturdier I should look for? Or should any Rubbermaid-esque container do the trick?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

You're on the right track Joe...I have 5 of those big suckers that will hold up to 500 single cigars. Here's the thing to do...if you have original boxes you can use the box to place inside the RubberMaid and that will help stabilize RH...but you still need to use some sort of system...like beads or whatever your choice might be. When I use the RubberMaid to store singles I place cedar sheets on the bottom of the whole unit and then put my beads inside a good receptacle and then put all of my cigars in there. So far after a couple of years every single Tupperador works perfect...I put 70% beads on 2 of them and they are dead on about 68%. In the other 2 Tupperadors I put 65% beads...they hold steady at 65% and I only open them up about once a week for a few minutes. My $500 humidors should work so well.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Cigary said:


> You're on the right track Joe...I have 5 of those big suckers that will hold up to 500 single cigars. Here's the thing to do...if you have original boxes you can use the box to place inside the RubberMaid and that will help stabilize RH...but you still need to use some sort of system...like beads or whatever your choice might be. When I use the RubberMaid to store singles I place cedar sheets on the bottom of the whole unit and then put my beads inside a good receptacle and then put all of my cigars in there. So far after a couple of years every single Tupperador works perfect...I put 70% beads on 2 of them and they are dead on about 68%. In the other 2 Tupperadors I put 65% beads...they hold steady at 65% and I only open them up about once a week for a few minutes. My $500 humidors should work so well.


I'd definitely treat it as a humidor, meaning I'd be sure to use kitty litter (yes, I'm a convert) and cedar, whether from an old box, the dividers in my current humi, or even splurging and buying trays.

Of course, this only encourages me to buy cigars like crazy, which isn't the worst thing in the world. Spend the money while I've got it, right? Worst case scenario is I lose my job but have nice smokes every day while I'm sending out resumes.

I'm a degenerate.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

jswaykos said:


> I'd definitely treat it as a humidor, meaning I'd be sure to use kitty litter (yes, I'm a convert) and cedar, whether from an old box, the dividers in my current humi, or even splurging and buying trays.
> 
> Of course, this only encourages me to buy cigars like crazy, which isn't the worst thing in the world. Spend the money while I've got it, right? Worst case scenario is I lose my job but have nice smokes every day while I'm sending out resumes.
> 
> I'm a degenerate.


LOL Joe....you are still on the right track. Think of all the money you are saving and not buying those $500 humidors like I did...that gives you quite a bit of extra funds to buy cigars. Your last paragraph nails it...it's called pragmatic optimism. Since you live in San Diego we should get together after the first of the year as I will be there on business and then moving back there for good. Atlanta is too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter.


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Cigary said:


> LOL Joe....you are still on the right track. Think of all the money you are saving and not buying those $500 humidors like I did...that gives you quite a bit of extra funds to buy cigars. Your last paragraph nails it...it's called pragmatic optimism. Since you live in San Diego we should get together after the first of the year as I will be there on business and then moving back there for good. Atlanta is too hot in the summer and too cold in the winter.


Absolutely, we'll definitely plan on a herf. Where do/will you live in SD?


----------

